
Learn by example. See a color scheme applied to a design system twice a month - Mike_Andreuzza
https://www.colorsandfonts.com/newsletter.html
======
Mike_Andreuzza
This is how it works.

Color Schemes. \----- The color schemes that we are gonna work on are based on
the ones in Colors & Fonts. We are going to take a Design system and apply the
chosen color palette.

UI. \---- The color will be presented on a Design System including buttons,
forms, inputs, and components.

Files. \--- An image will be provided to download and you will be able to copy
to Figma and 8f need it the .fig comes with. Also, you get a SASS and JS file
with the variables to download from GitHub if you want to implement the colors
right away.

I hope the color palettes are worth it for you guys.

reach me out here or twitter
[https://twitter.com/Mike_Andreuzza](https://twitter.com/Mike_Andreuzza)

have a great day everyone:- )

/Mike

